# Breeding age for boer goats



## Shane (Mar 5, 2014)

I've acquired 3 does that are newly weened and a buck yearling. Now I am new to this and was wondering at what age are the does old enough to breed? All four are out on pasture with pellets also. Are there also some things I should be feeding them to get them in prime condition? I just want them to do the best they can. Thanks for the advice.

Shane


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

I think the general consensus on here, atleast what I have read, is about 8 months old, or 80-100 pounds. 

For the feeding and care questions, browse the beginners goat raising forum. Search for "feed" questions, or "new" goat owner. This question is asked frequently and there are many valuable threads for you to dig through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Bear in mind that weight is more important than age. They should weigh at least 80 lbs before breeding. They should have access to a good, loose mineral 24/7. Manna Pro, ADM, Essential, Sweetlyx Meat Maker, and Cargill Right Now Onyx are all good ones. I know there are other good ones, but I don't remember their name right now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We wait till they are 10mos and 100#.
Not that you cant breed earlier, it's just the way we do it.


----------



## Shane (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you for the info. I did browse but probably not in the right section.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There are a lot of threads on feeding in the management forum. Another option would be to use the search function at the top of the main forum page. Happy reading!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Please be aware that the above posters are telling you what age you SHOULD breed them. They can be capable of breeding much earlier, and a yearling buck will certainly figure out his job as soon as they come into heat so please keep them separated until the does are old enough!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

My girls are just over a year old and were expecting



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

